# Trapped



## Chillin65 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, I am new to RV.ing. I sold my home and set out on the road. But it was short lived. My truck will not be fixed until a few more weeks. But hey, I thought that if anyone was interested in seeing my blog as to why this decision was made, they could visit my sight. lorisadventures.com It would be really nice hearing from others on my site, since I am still a ghost on the web. This is NOT spam, this is a site so that people could follow us on the road due to an illness that the site explains. Everyone needs friends and hope. So visit us again at lorisadventures.com


----------



## KarenS144 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm sorry but as a former forum owner, it really bothers me when someone new makes one post and that post is to look at their site or blog or whatever.  I refer to it as "poaching".  You have nothing invested in the forum on which you're advertising: no questions, no answer, no comments yet you want us to visit your blog.  I wish you the best of luck with your RVing decision and hope whatever health issues there are resolve for the better but I doubt I'll read your blog based on your one post.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with your Karen.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 13, 2013)

Well said Karan.  I did go to her blog and hope she is being honest about her illness but I have doubts when I read blogs asking for donations.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 13, 2013)

WHAT??? you went there Nash, and she is asking for donations. Now I got to go read up on this. and if it is true I will report it to Cindy and see what her
 response will be. thanks Nash


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I did go and read her blog, here is the problem. she never said what she bought as in a RV.  And if she sold her home, where did all that money go to the old RV. I doubt that. What about her other income. no retirement from her husband ins. no SS. hell this is getting to me , I will not go back there and follow up on her. I think as others this is a one time poster. this beginning to sound like another poster, ninja bunny, have not seem any thing on her for awhile. I sure you remember her, the retire lawyer from Atlanta who spelling and writing skills are worst then mine.


----------

